

Mongrel2's Got Config Files, Streams MP3s - KTamas
http://sheddingbikes.com/posts/1279487547.html

======
kordless
Zed came by our office the other day to talk about supporting streamed logs
with Mongrel2. As we already use 0MQ, it's a small change to our clients to
support taking HTTP POSTs as log events. It's fucking fantastic, as Zed would
say. :)

He was talking about the config file viewer thing too. One of the things that
pops out of having a SQLite as your configuration store is the ability to
programmatically change your server's configs on the fly.

~~~
loewenskind
>One of the things that pops out of having a SQLite as your configuration
store is the ability to programmatically change your server's configs on the
fly.

I hope this catches on more. The old Unix way of changing some text file (with
its own unique grammar) and sending some signal to some process needs to go
away.

~~~
mhd
If we would've reached that stage, I'd be happy enough. There's enough
software out there that requires restarting the process and doesn't support
the edit/HUP method.

And while I'd prefer something like Lua, tcl or lisp to SQL, at least it ain't
XML.

~~~
0bfusct3
Configuration files need to be static key value or a relational algebra - you
cannot have mutations and branches based on logic within a configuration or
else you introduce issues you wouldn't want to even dream of.

~~~
mhd
So generating those values in a full-fledged programming language is that much
better?

------
KTamas
I really hope he's announcing tomorrow that somebody is backing the project
financially. That'd be awesome.

~~~
icey
You never know what could happen:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1483343>

------
0bfusct3
Maybe it's just me but I think this is incredibly stupid - He's abstracting
the issue that Unix isn't distributed into a single application. It's like
putting $5000 rims and mufflers on a $100 van.

